# Sending money home



## Colonel Blimp (Aug 6, 2009)

I just transferred some cash back to the UK with HSBC and got an unimpressive rate does anyone know of the most cost effective way of sending money home?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Colonel Blimp said:


> I just transferred some cash back to the UK with HSBC and got an unimpressive rate does anyone know of the most cost effective way of sending money home?


It depends on the amount. If AED 50k or more you can access wholesale rates without any fees, which are significantly better than what your bank will offer.

-


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Aug 6, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> It depends on the amount. If AED 50k or more you can access wholesale rates without any fees, which are significantly better than what your bank will offer.
> 
> -


Ok so it is worth sending back a stash in one go rather than a smaller amount each month through the bank? Would it be worth our having a chat?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Colonel Blimp said:


> Ok so it is worth sending back a stash in one go rather than a smaller amount each month through the bank? Would it be worth our having a chat?


If that suits your circumstances, then yes, it is always better. Just send me a PM to make contact. 

-


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

in case it is smaller amounts, then any of the money exchanges (UAE exchange etc) will give you a much better rate than HSBC would


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I use First Rate FX.... they are good and always have a great exchange rate.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Colonel Blimp said:


> I just transferred some cash back to the UK with HSBC and got an unimpressive rate does anyone know of the most cost effective way of sending money home?


Used HSBC quite a few times in the past and found them not too bad ... Have a look at a mob by the name of Ozforex ..... they pretty good!


----------

